# Tank mix tenacity t-nex fas?



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

I know everyone tank mixes t-nex and FAS... can i also add tenacity and a surfactant?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Don't have any literature to support but I'd think the Tenacity would provide growth suppression even of desirable grasses. I wouldn't mix the two, wait until the grass grows out of the stunting from the Tenacity and then get back on PGRs.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Tenacity isn't a known growth supressor like most of the DMI fungicides, but it is very mildly phytotoxic to desirable turf(thus the whitening). You can mix them, but any bleaching will take much longer to grow out due to the reduced growth rate from t-nex (how long depends on your turf species, mowing height, and t-nex dose), and it may stress the turf a touch more. What dose are you considering for the Tenacity? Higher doses are more likely to bleach.

You should always pre-mix in a bucket just in case something happens and they interact so you wil know and won't gum up your sprayer.

Consider also that if you are committed to using t-nex, you will ideally be keeping the turf under regulation the whole season, so no matter when you spray the Tenacity, you will have slow growth.

Does the t-nex have a surfactant in it? I think Primo Maxx already has a surfactant already mixed in. Something to consider when thinking about adding Surfactant for the Tenacity.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Jay20nj said:


> I know everyone tank mixes t-nex and FAS... can i also add tenacity and a surfactant?


Did you end up doing this? I want to overseed an area and this seems ideal for it. I'm trying to kill a small amount of weeds, some bentgrass and if I can FF.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Well, just did this. Passed a bucket test, worked well in the sprayer.

I used the 5oz/acre rate for tenacity, 0.5oz/M of tnex and tried to keep it at 1gallon of carrier/M. I can report pack how crappy everything looks after.

PS. This for my overseed plan where I am killing some bentgrass, wild violet and trying to slow down the growth rate as much as possible.

I will mow on thursday, 48h after application and see how it goes. Hopefully I can overseed on Friday.


----------

